# Gulp Shrimp



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

So I got to thinking, how would Gulp Shrimp work in the surf? Anyone tried it and how did you rig it up?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bottom bouncing one on a jig head for flounder works out there.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep, works on a jig. Actually, my go to soft plastic in the surf is the Gulp swimming mullet. Its a flounder killer.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks I’ve got a bunch of jigs.


----------

